# Tempo Markings Beethoven was at His Best....



## Bevo (Feb 22, 2015)

If you had to pick, which tempo markings would you say Beethoven was at his best? (I'm being very generic with the poll here). If I had been asked this even a week ago I would have said a faster tempo without a doubt. But recently I've been listening to his slower tempo works a lot more (Piano Concertos, 3rd Symphony Funeral March, Sonatas), and I think I might have to go with his Largos/Adagios. It's the chord progressions and harmonies that he uses more than anything. As I once heard an analyst (sorry, I can't remember who) say when comparing Beethoven to Mozart, Beethoven's music is full of unexpected things, yet when listening to it you realize that nothing else could have worked! Anyways, what would you say?


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Can't answer. He wrote some spectacular music in every tempo.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Well, I am rather partial to the tempo of Beethoven’s “Moonlight” Sonata and the magic of its dreamy effects.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

MarkW said:


> Can't answer. He wrote some spectacular music in every tempo.


I am with MarkW, impossible to choose.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

shouldn't this thread be in that horrid hotch potch of polls in the poll section

btw - op - you win the prize for strangest poll question on TC


----------

